# Lüfter bleiben manchmal beim Hochfahren stehen.



## Kompluter (9. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

Sagt mal, woran kann das liegen. Wenn ich meine Gehäuselüfter direkt am Mainboard anschließe und den Rechner einschalte, dass immer beim Hochfahren, vom Bootmodus zum Windows, die Lüfter kurz stehen bleiben und danach wieder laufen. Doch nicht immer drehen sich alle. Manchmal bleibt 1 oder 2 immer noch stehen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an den 3-Pin PWN Stecker liegen kann.
FAN Stop ist deaktiviert.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2020)

Du hast 3 Pin Lüfter?
Dass sie nicht anlaufen liegt in der Regel an einer zu geringen Spannung. die Lüfter brauchen eine Mindestspannung um anlaufen zu können.
Stell mal im bios von PWM auf DC um. Vielleicht reicht das schon.
Ansonsten PWM Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## Kompluter (9. Dezember 2020)

Die Sharkoon Lüfter haben leider immer 3-Pin Anschlüsse. Keine Ahnung warum.
Und die Shark RGB Lights haben keine Molex-Stecker wie die Shark Blades RGB, die bei dem Night Shark Gehäuse dabei sind.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Dezember 2020)

Kompluter schrieb:


> Die Sharkoon Lüfter haben leider immer 3-Pin Anschlüsse. Keine Ahnung warum.


Weil es keine PWM lüfter sind sondern DC lüfter. Also Richtig im Bios (UEFI) einstellen. Oder via Software und fertig ist.


----------



## BenPro (10. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Weil es keine PWM lüfter sind sondern DC lüfter. Also Richtig im Bios (UEFI) einstellen. Oder via Software und fertig ist.


Genau, PWM Lüfter haben immer 4 Adern, die 4. Ader ist für die Pulsweitenmodulation zuständig. Heißt der Lüfter wird immer wieder an und aus geschaltet.


----------



## Kompluter (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die Lüfter zurückgeschickt, weil egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, ob Auto, PWM oder Stromquelle, die bleiben immer kurz stehen, wenn Windows gebootet wird. Und wenn Windows geladen wurde, laufen wie gesagt, nicht gleich alle an.
Die CPU Lüfter gehen ohne Probleme, weil das sind PWM gesteuerte.
Kann sein das mein Board 3 Pin Lüfter nicht mag.
Ich könnte mir für die drei Lüfter je einen Molex-Adapter holen, aber wieso extra noch zusätlich Geld ausgeben. Außerdem bewegen sich die LEDs, zu den anderen RGB Lüftern, in der entgegengesetzter Richtung, was nicht so toll ist.
Ich hole mir jetzt die Be Quite Pure Wings 2 PWM. Dazu die LED RGB Neon Strips von Phantex und das wird auch gehen.


----------



## Kompluter (12. Dezember 2020)

Okay, das war eine gute Entscheidung mit den Be Quite Pure Wings 2 PWM und dem Neon Strips von Phantex. 


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Weil es keine PWM lüfter sind sondern DC lüfter. Also Richtig im Bios (UEFI) einstellen. Oder via Software und fertig ist.


Ich meine damit, warum Sharkoon immer nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse an ihren Lüftern verbauen. Da habe ich keine Ahnung, warum.


----------

